# Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor gefälschten Youporn-Abmahnungen



## sascha (27 August 2017)

*Unbekannte Täter verschicken derzeit im Namen diverser Anwaltskanzleien Abmahnungen wegen Nutzung des Internetportals Youporn. Diese Abmahnungen sind allerdings gefälscht, warnen Polizei und Verbraucherschutz. Ihr Rat: Keinesfalls zahlen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...nt-vor-gefaelschten-youporn-abmahnungen-10624


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2017)

Da waren doch unsere Münchner Lieblinge von der Abofallen-Inkasso-Zunft auch schon als Fake-Absender genannt worden.
Fand ich durchaus amüsant


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2017)

und weiter geht´s 
https://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/youporn-abmahnung/


> Die Betrüger, welche die Fakemail zur YouPorn-Abmahnung verfasst haben, lassen sich wirklich nicht lumpen.
> Abermals kursieren Mutationen der Abmahnung und verunsichern weiterhin Internetnutzer.
> Dieses Mal versuchen sie es mit einer geänderten Bankverbindung, sowie der Firma BitBay als Kontoinhaber.
> Wer eine solche Email in seinem Postfach findet, kann sie getrost ignorieren, löschen und anzeigen!


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2017)

AWT mit polnischer Bankverbindung  Na dann

Abmahnungen kommen übrigens immer per Briefpost


----------



## ich bins nicht (29 August 2017)

Kein Rechtsanwalt würde so schreiben. Das ist ein richtig holpriges Deutsch. Im Rechtsverkehr heist es auch "zahlen bzw gezahlt" und nicht bezahlt oder bezahlen


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (31 August 2017)

ich bins nicht schrieb:


> Kein Rechtsanwalt würde so schreiben. Das ist ein richtig holpriges Deutsch.



Och man glaubt gar nicht, zu welchem Schwachsinn manche "Rechtsanwälte" fähig sind, da weiß man manchmal gar nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass die Nachmittags-Bierchen schon, oder noch nicht wirken.

Und was der werte Herr RA unter seinem Namen nicht schreiben mochte, das tut er dann als Sockenpuppe Lore in den Kommentaren doch.

P.S. In den Kommentaren löst sich dann auch der Blödfug des Artikel auf


----------

